# Steig Larsson's Millennium Trilogy



## TheSeagull

The books in Steig Larsson's Millenium Trilogy have always piqued my curiosity but I've never read them, all three are available for Kindle, the first two for $5.73, the last one for $13.25, would you recommend them? Are they good?

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo | The Girl who Played with Fire | The Girl who Kicked the Hornet's Nest


----------



## CegAbq

Only the first 2 are available 







& 







.

The third, , is due to be released (at least in print version) on 5-25-2010.

They are great reads (well, I actually listened to them through audiobooks; Simon Vance is great as the narrator of these).
I would highly recommend them.


----------



## TheSeagull

Thanks, forgot to say that I'm in the UK so the third one is available here.


----------



## Leslie

TheSeagull said:


> Thanks, forgot to say that I'm in the UK so the third one is available here.


Yes, I ordered it for my sister for Christmas from Amazon.uk


----------



## Meemo

I've only read the first one, but will definitely read the the second.  The first one starts a bit slowly (a little like Michener - lots of set-up) but once you get past that, it's very good.


----------



## TheSeagull

Meemo said:


> I've only read the first one, but will definitely read the the second. The first one starts a bit slowly (a little like Michener - lots of set-up) but once you get past that, it's very good.


Thanks, looks like the first book I will buy for Kindle. Such a good price as well!


----------



## Geemont

All three are great.  They are not fast paced action novel, so may not be to everyone's tastes, especially readers who just want to get on with the story, but I liked the detail and character introspection.  

I listened to the first two as unabridged audio, then ordered the third from a UK book distributor. Otherwise, readers in America must wait for the British English translation of the Swedish to be edited into American English; a completely useless task in my opinion, but I digress.


----------



## shalom israel

Read the 2 that are out, fantastic!!!


----------



## Avalon3

I read the first two on my Kindle and I'll be watching for the third in 2010.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've heard so many good things about these books, I hope to get to them in my TBR pile.


----------



## davem2bits

I read the US DTB version of 'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo' and was hooked. I zoomed thru the US Kindle version of 'The Girl Who Played with Fire' when it was released and had to order the UK DTB version of 'The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest' from Amazon UK.

I was very disappointed to find out that Stieg Larsson had passed away and the Millennium series would not be completed. There was an outline found with ten books planned and part of the fourth book on his laptop. Further info here: http://www.stieglarsson.com/

I'm waiting for the Swedish movie versions to arrive.


----------



## shalom israel

Another title not available for customers in Canada. I mean, what the heck is up with Amazon or whoever is not allowing this book to be sold to Kindle customers in Canada? Do we live in the 1920s? I can only see some stupid protectionist money grubbing reason behind this. Makes me want to boycott the DTB edition.


----------



## TheSeagull

shalom israel said:


> Another title not available for customers in Canada. I mean, what the heck is up with Amazon or whoever is not allowing this book to be sold to Kindle customers in Canada? Do we live in the 1920s? I can only see some stupid protectionist money grubbing reason behind this. Makes me want to boycott the DTB edition.


It's up to the publishers. E-mail them, that's what I do when there's a title not available over here in the UK. Sometimes works, sometimes you get a "this title will be available early next year", sometimes no response but it's worth a try.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have read the first two books and absolutely loved them!  Fortunately, I had a friend who is a librarian tell me that the first book wasn't easy "to get into" for her, and if it was that way for me too.... to stick with it because it was well worth it.  She was absolutely right about sticking with it... and I did.... and immediately read the second book too.  Can't wait for the third!!  What a shame that the author died and we won't have any more "gems" from him.  Also, I would say that these are not the kind of books I typically read.  But, since coming to KindleBoards, I have learned to try reading a great variety of books and what an excellent year of reading that has given me!!


----------



## mlewis78

I've read the first two on my kindle and liked them so much that I bought the first one in dtb for one of my brothers for Christmas.


----------



## Meemo

shalom israel said:


> Another title not available for customers in Canada. I mean, what the heck is up with Amazon or whoever is not allowing this book to be sold to Kindle customers in Canada? Do we live in the 1920s? I can only see some stupid protectionist money grubbing reason behind this. Makes me want to boycott the DTB edition.


You can bet it isn't Amazon - contact the publisher.


----------



## suicidepact

Did I read correctly that the 3rd book won't be out in the States until almost June of next year? If so that's quite a difference even for something in print.


----------



## TheSeagull

suicidepact said:


> Did I read correctly that the 3rd book won't be out in the States until almost June of next year? If so that's quite a difference even for something in print.


That's correct I think.


----------



## DYB

Yep, May 2010 is the date I've seen for publication of the 3rd volume.  This strikes me as an inexplicably long delay.  I'm sure the publisher thinks they have a good reason.

I thought, like many others, than the start of book 1 is sloppy and boring.  But once it gets going it's very good.


----------



## traceyreads

I read the first two on my Kindle, and the third was the only dtb I have read in over a year.  All great.  My non-reader husband read and enjoyed the first one, and now that we are a two ereader household (yes, I had to have the nook too) the second one will probably be the first book he reads on my Kindle.


----------



## suicidepact

Does anyone know why there's such a long turn-around time just to get the dtb version in the States? It seems like you'd want to release around roughly the same time time in order to capitalize on word of mouth, web hype, etc. At this point most people will be done with and anticipating the 4th book before us Yanks even see a hardcover release. These delayed releases only further support the arguments of piracy supporters. I don't really agree with that logic, but if I were a publisher I wouldn't want to play in to their hands by waiting 6 months to release a book in the States.


----------



## mlewis78

I think that they wanted to space them out one year apart (just my opinion of how this works).  When the 2nd one came out in hardcover, the first came out in paperback.  I didn't know we could buy British version hardcover in the US by way of Amazon UK, but I don't mind waiting, and I loved the first two books.  Once I've read all three, then it's done, but this gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Geemont

DYB said:


> Yep, May 2010 is the date I've seen for publication of the 3rd volume. This strikes me as an inexplicably long delay. I'm sure the publisher thinks they have a good reason.


I'm sure it is probably due, in part, to the additional editing on the American version. The text is not the same for here as there.


----------



## davem2bits

suicidepact said:


> At this point most people will be done with and anticipating the 4th book before us Yanks even see a hardcover release.


With his death in 2004, even before the books were published in his native Sweden, there is little chance of a fourth book from Stieg Larsson. There are rumors of an unfinished fourth book on a laptop in the possession of his long time girl friend, but she is in disagreement with Mr Larsson's legal heirs, his father and brother. So, there is little chance of seeing a fourth book any time soon.


----------



## Raffeer

It's been a long time since I stayed up well past midnight reading. 
Dragon Tattoo has completely entranced me.


----------



## anivyl

I fell in love with dragon tattoo too. I am pretty sure if you change your address on the account (plus any relevant details, e.g credit card) and have someone give you a gift card for the purchase instead, you can get your 3rd book. It is also available to Australians at the moment and for that i am kissing the grounds I walk upon hahahaha


----------



## Taborcarn

I just finished reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo a few weeks ago, and I plan on book #2 to be the first book I purchase on my new Kindle when I get it.


----------



## Magenta

The first is a great read and I have the second which I will start soon.

I noticed a few comments about US availability.

If you want, you can order the DTB version directly from amazon.co.uk.  I have a couple of favorite British authors and I prefer reading their books in the original English rather an an Americanized version.  The prices are a bit higher because of the sterling to dollar conversion, but if its a book you absolutely can't wait to get your hands on, this is a good alternative.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I may be one of the few people not impressed with The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Maybe if there had been more of Salander and less of Blomkvist, I'd have been impressed. Salander is the only interesting character in the book. I have no interest in picking up the second book.

Maybe it read better in the original language and the translation was at fault, but I just wasn't impressed with the level of writing.

Mike


----------



## davem2bits

jmiked said:


> I may be one of the few people not impressed with The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Maybe if there had been more of Salander and less of Blomkvist, I'd have been impressed. Salander is the only interesting character in the book. I have no interest in picking up the second book.
> 
> Maybe it read better in the original language and the translation was at fault, but I just wasn't impressed with the level of writing.
> 
> Mike


FYI, The Girl Who Played with Fire is much more Salander that Blomkvist. But if Dragon didn't hook you ....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, I might have been interested if I hadn't run across Lee Goldberg's blog entry in the meantime. He seems to have pretty much the same opinion that I ended up with.

http://leegoldberg.typepad.com/

There's just too much other stuff to read.  

Mike


----------



## DYB

Who's Lee Goldberg?

One thing I would take issue with is his list of cliched statements: the fact is that we don't actually know what the lines are in the original language.  Translators can take lots of liberties and perhaps the cliches aren't really cliches in the author's tongue.  So unless Goldberg read the original and knows the culture... 

I also read the books for fun, not as literature.  Goldberg seems to have high expectations for a thriller.  And as a thriller I think the second novel works much better than the first.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DYB said:


> Who's Lee Goldberg?
> 
> One thing I would take issue with is his list of cliched statements: the fact is that we don't actually know what the lines are in the original language. Translators can take lots of liberties and perhaps the cliches aren't really cliches in the author's tongue. So unless Goldberg read the original and knows the culture...


You did see that he mentioned that the translator may have been responsible for those, right? Besides, if the translation is faulty, then the criticism still stands in regards the English version since that is the one I reading, not the original. That didn't seem to be the main point of his comments.

Lee Goldberg is a novelist and scriptwriter with two dozens books to his credit, including originals in the Monk series (he has written 8 or 9 books about the character). He has posted messages here, I believe (could be wrong, I visit a lot of forums).

He's also been a TV executive producer and supervising producer.

Mike


----------



## Geemont

Maybe I'm the odd man out, but I liked Blomkvist more and thought Slander was a bit over-the-top; the books did well with the balance and mix of character.  

As for Lee Goldberg, he writes a lot novels based on TV shows.  That is about as low as an author can get, in my humble opinion.  Good for him, paying the bills and all, but I'd rather stare at a blank wall than read books based on TV shows.


----------



## davem2bits

Geemont said:


> ... but I'd rather stare at a blank wall than read books based on TV shows.


me 2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Geemont said:


> but I'd rather stare at a blank wall than read books based on TV shows.


Well, I guess there's no point in discussing it any further. 

So I'll just say that I wasn't impressed by the book, and I have not written any books based on a TV show.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

I just read the Lee Goldberg's review that was linked here and find it to be sour grapes.  Also, I've read the two books and don't recall seeing those cliches that he listed.  I'm usually aware of such cliches.  I found Larsson's books very intelligently written.

I don't read a lot of mystery/thriller novels but took the time out to read these. 

I have one of Lee Goldberg's books on my kindle but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## DYB

And as long as we're beating up on Lee Goldberg - I work in television and don't even get me started on executive producers!  

He's probably a perfectly nice man.  Honestly, I thought book 1 had a really boring beginning.  I think Blomkvist can an insufferable Miss Goody Two Shoes.  And I think Salander is way over the top.  I still thought book 2 was an exciting thriller and Larsson tugged at all the right strings.


----------



## Neekeebee

For the people who have read books 2 (and 3): do the graphically violent scenes continue/escalate?

I don't read a lot of thrillers (and try to avoid any type of horror), and I don't know why I wasn't expecting the violence that was in _Dragon Tattoo_. (Maybe I should have read the reviews more carefully, but the book got such glowing reviews...) Anyway, I thought it was a pretty good read, but found some of the scenes disturbing. I'm interested in what happens with the characters next but would probably pass on the rest of the series if the violence escalates. _Dragon Tattoo_ was probably at the upper limit of what I can handle without nightmares! 

Any thoughts from my KB friends would be appreciated.

N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm halfway through Played with Fire, after just finishing Dragon Tattoo. Maybe it escalates, but at least the first half of Fire has much less graphic/disturbing violence than Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## DYB

I must say I did not think the violence in the books was especially extreme...  "Hannibal" was gross, for example.  I didn't think Larsson pushed the boundaries.  The finale of "Dragon Tattoo", once the murderer is identified, is scary in "The Silence of the Lambs" sort of way, but is mostly psychological, not physical.  However, I'd say the violence is marginally more graphic in book 2.  Book 3, which I finished, doesn't have very much at all (at least by my standard!)  Mostly it's the threat of violence that gets you.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I agree that the climax of book 1 is not particularly gory or emotionally disturbing, but I found the rape scene in that one, and the descriptions of the historical murders by the serial killer in the '50s and '60s, much more disturbing than anything so far in book 2 ... but as I said, I'm only halfway through. "gulp"


----------



## Pushka

All the books are available in the  Australian kindle Amazon store.  Now there is a first!


----------



## Neekeebee

Thalia the Muse said:


> I agree that the climax of book 1 is not particularly gory or emotionally disturbing, but I found the rape scene in that one, and the descriptions of the historical murders by the serial killer in the '50s and '60s, much more disturbing than anything so far in book 2 ... but as I said, I'm only halfway through. "gulp"


This was exactly what disturbed me. As I should have said, I have a lower tolerance for this type of stuff than do most people, which is why I tend to avoid psychological thrillers. I'd love to hear what you and others think of the rest of the book(s)! Thanks!

N


----------



## lacemad

Loved the series a great read. Also love my Kindle


----------



## Anso

jmiked said:


> I may be one of the few people not impressed with The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Maybe if there had been more of Salander and less of Blomkvist, I'd have been impressed. Salander is the only interesting character in the book. I have no interest in picking up the second book.


Salander features a LOT in both book 2 and 3.

I love all three books and read them quite a long time ago (in Swedish). I saw the films at Christmas that goes with both book 1 and book 2 and both films were great  I can't wait to see the 3rd film too.

Seeing the films makes me want to re-read all 3 books yet again - I can totally recommed them all


----------



## BrassMan

I loved this series too, but those who didn't care for the occasional lurid scenes, or the long doughy patches in the story (lots of smoking and showering, for instance), or even the profusion of gnarly Swedish place names, have a point. I also agree that Salander is one of the great characters in literature.

A few readers have made similar comments about my own series. (I posted some of those comments on Ana's blog, below) for whatever instructive or entertainment value it might offer. 

The items above didn't bother me enough to make me quit. I love to wallow in a long, absorbing story.


----------



## DYB

BrassMan said:


> I loved this series too, but those who didn't care for the occasional lurid scenes, or the long doughy patches in the story (lots of smoking and showering, for instance), or even the profusion of gnarly Swedish place names, have a point. I also agree that Salander is one of the great characters in literature.
> 
> A few readers have made similar comments about my own series. (I posted some of those comments on Ana's blog, below) for whatever instructive or entertainment value it might offer.
> 
> The items above didn't bother me enough to make me quit. I love to wallow in a long, absorbing story.


You're right about there being lots of showering. The only thing like that that really ticked me off was the fact that Blomkvist and Erika always turn off their cell phones. Come to think of it the cops do as well. I don't know on what planet Larsson was a journalist, but to my mind on planet Earth journalists and cops would never turn off their cell phones to catch some zzzz's! Larsson uses this as a plot point repeatedly and it's frustrating because I don't buy for a second that these people turn off their cell phones. Or is this as Swedish thing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Showering and whether people turn cell phones off not spoilers (I hope -- else the books are much more boring than I've been led to believe!  )

But do be aware that folks reading this thread may have not yet read the book.  Don't forget to use the spoiler tag when discussing plot points and such. . . . . . . .


----------



## TheSeagull

Finished Dragon Tattoo and loved it - having said that I did want to hurry the Salander bits to get to the Blomkvist which were much better in my opinion


----------



## Anne

I read the first one and love it. I am reading the second one now and have the 3 one preordered.


----------



## DYB

TheSeagull said:


> Finished Dragon Tattoo and loved it - having said that I did want to hurry the Salander bits to get to the Blomkvist which were much better in my opinion


It's interesting that you prefer Mikael to Lisbeth. For most readers it seems to be the opposite. I like and identify with both for different reasons, but Salander is definitely the more colorful one!

Showers are definitely not spoilers or the highlights of the books.


----------



## danfan

Can't wait for #3!


----------



## anivyl

I finally finished #3 a couple of weeks ago, and needless to say i am terribly sad. not because of the ending, mind you, but that I would most definitely not see more of Lisbeth and Blomkvist written in that style anymore. I understand that there's a partial 4th book and it might still be released.... however... you know, it's only truly half a book more.

but #3 is definitely a page turner. one that every time I put down, it felt like a self-imposed cliffhanger!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Meemo said:


> I've only read the first one, but will definitely read the the second. The first one starts a bit slowly (a little like Michener - lots of set-up) but once you get past that, it's very good.


It started so slowly, that I had to start over because I felt I missed something. When I still didn't get it, I gave the book away. (I had the print version.) Now I see I'll have to give it another try. I feel like the only one in America who didn't love it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Chrismeeks said:


> It started so slowly, that I had to start over because I felt I missed something. When I still didn't get it, I gave the book away. (I had the print version.) Now I see I'll have to give it another try. I feel like the only one in America who didn't love it.


I probably would have given up on the first one too if the librarian who checked the book out for me hadn't told me what a great book it was.... but that I'd have to be sure to stick with it if I was tempted to quit in the beginning. It was great advice.... and I enjoyed the second book even more..... can't wait for the third!!! Since it has been quite a while since I read the first book, I'm thinking I'm going to re-read the first two just before the third is released.


----------



## BrassMan

Chrismeeks said:


> It started so slowly, that I had to start over because I felt I missed something. When I still didn't get it, I gave the book away. (I had the print version.) Now I see I'll have to give it another try. I feel like the only one in America who didn't love it.


It depends on your reading preference. Some readers want excitement on every page. These are not like that. Others like a more leisurely story, with occasional excitement. Larssen's (and mine, for that matter) are like that.


----------



## Cuechick

I read the first one and really liked it. I am not a big mystery series reader but this defiantly got me. I agree, it took some diligence to get into it but it was worth it. I am planning to read the 2nd after I finish the book I am reading now. Also, not sure if this was mentioned but there are sweedish film versions of all 3! I have the first one on my Netflix Q though it has not been released here, yet. Here is the trailer....it looks good!






I also heard they are making an american version and George Clooney and Kristen Stewart (Twilight girl) rumored to star...


----------



## DYB

Octochick said:


> I read the first one and really liked it. I am not a big mystery series reader but this defiantly got me. I agree, it took some diligence to get into it but it was worth it. I am planning to read the 2nd after I finish the book I am reading now. Also, not sure if this was mentioned but there are sweedish film versions of all 3! I have the first one on my Netflix Q though it has not been released here, yet. Here is the trailer....it looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard they are making an american version and George Clooney and Kristen Stewart (Twilight girl) rumored to star...


Wow, that trailer gave me a headache! You very rarely see that much subtitled dialogue in movie trailers for foreign films - because a viewer can't follow all that super fast editing with the subtitles flying past you faster than anyone can possibly read (nevermind seeing the images.) Whoever edited this trailer - and whoever approved it - needs to be fired!

I think Clooney would be a good choice for Blomkvist. I'm not sure about Kristen Stewart. She's too vanilla.


----------



## Susan in VA

DYB said:


> Wow, that trailer gave me a headache! You very rarely see that much subtitled dialogue in movie trailers for foreign films - because a viewer can't follow all that super fast editing with the subtitles flying past you faster than anyone can possibly read (nevermind seeing the images.) Whoever edited this trailer - and whoever approved it - needs to be fired!


Faster than anyone can possibly read? I dunno, it seemed like a perfectly normal subtitled clip to me. Especially when you consider that trailers tend to include the most exciting and fast-paced bits of a movie, so that much of it will be considerably slower-moving.

And since the trailer was made for Swedish audiences, it's unlikely that whoever edited it (or approved it) gave much thought to the length of the later subtitles, which were probably still on the translator's desk when the trailer was made.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

The actress in the Swedish version looks well-cast for Salander.


----------



## Cuechick

DYB said:


> I'm not sure about Kristen Stewart. She's too vanilla.


I am not a big Twilight fan, but she does not strike me that way at all, if by "Vanilla" you mean bland? She is perfect physically for the roll and I think she has some edge to her. I just saw a trailer for the Runaways movie, she plays Joan Jett. They were favorites of mine growing up and she seems spot on to me.


----------



## anivyl

Chrismeeks said:


> It started so slowly, that I had to start over because I felt I missed something. When I still didn't get it, I gave the book away. (I had the print version.) Now I see I'll have to give it another try. I feel like the only one in America who didn't love it.


yes unfortunately (or fortunately), it does seem like a very slow start. for a good part of the book, Larsson was setting the book up for many things and many reasons. Let's just say, the case/problem/surprise in book one is nothing compared to book 2 & 3. Thusly, book 1 was really an introduction to all the main characters you need to know, their supporting characters and why peopple behave the way they did.

Even the original title, Men who hate women, is in a large relevance to all 3 books rather than the first.

However, it does feel like book 3 moved at a very very fast pace, with things happening all the time. just my opinion though.


----------



## DYB

Susan in VA said:


> Faster than anyone can possibly read? I dunno, it seemed like a perfectly normal subtitled clip to me. Especially when you consider that trailers tend to include the most exciting and fast-paced bits of a movie, so that much of it will be considerably slower-moving.
> 
> And since the trailer was made for Swedish audiences, it's unlikely that whoever edited it (or approved it) gave much thought to the length of the later subtitles, which were probably still on the translator's desk when the trailer was made.


I've seen a few foreign films and am a television editor, so I know and understand about the slower-moving subtitles. This trailer was posted by RialtoDustribution - which distributed the film in Australia, so it's an official trailer, not one thrown together by John Doe for youtube purposes. And since they released an English-subtitled trailer it means they intended it for English-speaking audiences. The point I was making is that rarely do you see this many subtitles in trailers for foreign films, especially action films. Some will have no dialogue at all, just voice over. This is because trailers tend to have editing that is relentlessly fast, much faster than the film from which they come, so to put subtitles for audiences who also need to be able to process the super fast cutting is highly unusual.


----------



## Susan in VA

DYB said:


> I've seen a few foreign films and am a television editor, so I know and understand about the slower-moving subtitles. This trailer was posted by RialtoDustribution - which distributed the film in Australia, so it's an official trailer, not one thrown together by John Doe for youtube purposes. And since they released an English-subtitled trailer it means they intended it for English-speaking audiences. The point I was making is that rarely do you see this many subtitles in trailers for foreign films, especially action films. Some will have no dialogue at all, just voice over. *This is because trailers tend to have editing that is relentlessly fast, much faster than the film from which they come*, so to put subtitles for audiences who also need to be able to process the super fast cutting is highly unusual.


That was my thought, that the film itself tends to be much slower-paced.

As I understand it, there are two ways of making a trailer for foreign (in this case English-speaking) audiences: One is to take the _video only_ and add a voice-over in the target language, and one is to take the _complete and already subtitled film_ and edit that to produce a trailer in the same way as it would be done in the home country. I've always assumed that the choice of option A or B had a great deal to do with the timing... whether the trailer had to be out long before the subtitled film, or how long the translation (and dubbing, if necessary) would take, etc. ..... and of course they'd most likely use a voice-over in the trailer for a film that was going to be dubbed instead of subtitled.

If there are other considerations such as the denseness of dialogue, I'm unaware of them... but then I've never edited a film. I have, however, done the translations for a few, both for subtitles and for dubbing. This may also be why I am in the habit of processing both images and subtitles fairly quickly, sometimes to the detriment of actually enjoying the film, unfortunately.


----------



## Cuechick

I am curious if anyone else has read some of the books mentioned within the story? I have only read the first one of the Trilogy so far but I found it intriguing that Larsson would have his character read an actual novel and mention it by name. I read somewhere this was his way of paying tribute to some of his own favorites. One mention struck me, The Mermaids Singing, which I just started and am finding quite compelling so far...



anyone else?

I plan to read the 2nd book of the series when I finish with this one....


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm listening to the first book on audio right now...

How long until the book picks up?  (How many pages (book), locations (kindle) or hours (audible) does it take?

(How do you ask that question with so many formats? haha)


----------



## BrassMan

jaspertyler said:


> I'm listening to the first book on audio right now...
> 
> How long until the book picks up? (How many pages (book), locations (kindle) or hours (audible) does it take?
> 
> (How do you ask that question with so many formats? haha)


Depends on one's tastes for "picking up," I'd say. For me, it was fairly early on, when Armansky began to learn he'd underestimated his odd employee. She seemed extraordinary and destined for more in the story--given the title of the book, after all. Speaking for myself, I like unusual strong female characters, as anyone who's sampled my own books can readily tell. If Lisbeth Salander doesn't pique your interest, then you're reading a long, long, long book....


----------



## Cuechick

That is probably a different answer for everyone and personally I do not like audio books, but for me, I was hooked after his meeting with Uncle...


----------



## TheSeagull

I quite liked the beginning actually, it was all very interesting, I never found it slow at all.


----------



## anivyl

I am writing this here because i see someone along the lines has thought about who they wanted the actress of Lisbeth to be.

I just received an email from borders with regards to an Australian contest here. in essence, they want readers to send in who they think should be acting in the place of both main characters.

While I am intrigued by the prize (OH I HAVE TO SO GO TO SWEDEN TO SMACK A FRIEND OF MINE!!), it did started something twirling in me. The first person I had in mind for Lisbeth's role was actually Christina Ricci, her with those big round eyes and child-like looks - yet so gothy. The other was Ellen Page. But yes, Christina Ricci looms largely in my head.

I must admit I got stumped thinking about Blomkvist, although a friend suggested Edward Norton (fight club's wimp)

what do you guys think?


----------



## DYB

Octochick said:


> I am curious if anyone else has read some of the books mentioned within the story? I have only read the first one of the Trilogy so far but I found it intriguing that Larsson would have his character read an actual novel and mention it by name. I read somewhere this was his way of paying tribute to some of his own favorites. One mention struck me, The Mermaids Singing, which I just started and am finding quite compelling so far...
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> I plan to read the 2nd book of the series when I finish with this one....


I read this and liked it a lot, even though I found some characters to be less than believable. It's a disturbing story; very creepy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Roger Ebert's review of the Swedish movie version of _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ is up:

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100317/REVIEWS/100319981

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got a pre-order notice for the third book this morning. Comes out on May 25 and current K price is $10.35. I wishlisted it. (And promptly discovered I already _had_ wishlisted it.  )


----------



## Hoosiermama

I just finished the first one, and will be reading the second. I thought it was really good. I identified more with Mikael's character, too. It was a really good read!


----------



## BrassMan

jmiked said:


> Roger Ebert's review of the Swedish movie version of _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ is up:
> 
> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100317/REVIEWS/100319981
> 
> Mike


That's a terrific review, compact, informative, and intelligent. Ebert is my movie GURU, man! What a great, but very dark, trilogy. My wife says they're the opposite of mine....


----------



## Vicki G.

This series is next up on my TBR list.  I'm really looking forward to it.  I have books 1 and 2 and since I don't have a lot of reading time, hopefully I won't have to wait too long after finishing then before #3 is released on May 25.


----------



## vickir

Great reads. Dragon Tattoo was my favorite of the three.


----------



## ellesu

Finished Girl with the Dragon Tattoo last weekend.  I knew I liked it, in fact I liked it so much that it took me a couple of days to get over being disappointed that I'd finished.  I will agree with a couple others in this thread that it took me a few pages to get into it.  So glad I stuck it out!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I really want to read this series, but I can't get past the idea that the first 100 pages of the first book are slow. I know myself and I don't have the patience. Can I start the book at page 101 and still enjoy it? Do I even have to read Girl with the Dragon Tatto to enjoy the second and third book?
L.J.


----------



## Magenta

L.J. Sellers said:


> I really want to read this series, but I can't get past the idea that the first 100 pages of the first book are slow. I know myself and I don't have the patience. Can I start the book at page 101 and still enjoy it? Do I even have to read Girl with the Dragon Tatto to enjoy the second and third book?
> L.J.


The first, Dragon Tatoo is a GREAT read. Give it a chance and don't skip the first 100 pages. BTW, Dragon Tatoo is out as a movie.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't find it slow at all.  The beginning was interesting, but it gets much better later.  Best to read the whole thing and don't judge the beginning by people saying it's slow.  Assuming you read a lot this is not going to bother you.


----------



## BrassMan

I wouldn't recommend skipping either. The thing that impressed


Spoiler



the heck


 out of me was how all three volumes amount to one, huge, seamless story. It's a stunning example of meticulous plotting (and they get better as they wind up, I thought).


----------



## Susan in VA

I just started the first of these a few days ago, and I didn't find it slow going or boring at the beginning.  So far I'm really enjoying it.  It is, however, not a book for when you feel like a "lazy" read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The price just went up on these to $9.99 each <sigh>


----------



## Taborcarn

Looks like it went back down, right now I see it's $5.50 for the first and $7.99 for the second.


----------



## dobes

Halfway through Hornet's Nest and I love all 3.  Since I live in Europe I got the Kindle version in British English and don't understand why they didn't just publish it that way in the US instead of taking so long to 'translate' it into American English.  Really, there was one word - 'punter' - that I had to look up.  Ridiculous.  

With the exception of the first part of the first book, these are incredibly fast-moving, fascinating mysteries with a seriously feminist theme. Not hit-you-over-the-head, but present in every interaction .... amazingly well done.  I'll be sorry when this books ends!


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm on the second book and enjoying it   I've read both so far in audio.  I preordered the next one on Kindle.  
Anyway, I hope we learn what "all the evil" is


----------



## Sunshine22

I have Hornets Nest preordered....  May 25th seems very far away.


----------



## Anne

L.J. Sellers said:


> I really want to read this series, but I can't get past the idea that the first 100 pages of the first book are slow. I know myself and I don't have the patience. Can I start the book at page 101 and still enjoy it? Do I even have to read Girl with the Dragon Tatto to enjoy the second and third book?
> L.J.


So far I have only read the first book. I got into it right away. I did not find the first 100 pages to be slow


----------



## BrassMan

Anne said:


> So far I have only read the first book. I got into it right away. I did not find the first 100 pages to be slow


I didn't either, but I also agree with Roger Ebert: "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is a compelling thriller to begin with, but it adds the rare quality of having a heroine more fascinating than the story."

He's exactly right. When she popped up, I instantly knew the book was going to be terrific.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm convinced. I'll give it a try. Now to find the time before I have access to the movie, which I know I'll watch as soon as I can.
L.J.


----------



## DYB

jaspertyler said:


> I'm on the second book and enjoying it  I've read both so far in audio. I preordered the next one on Kindle.
> Anyway, I hope we learn what "all the evil" is


Oh yes, you'll learn what "all the evil" is. It ain't pretty...


----------



## mlewis78

I heard a discussion recently on the radio with the director of the Swedish film.  He said that the book was titled "The Man Who Hated Women" (or something pretty close) in Sweden.  The director is Danish and lives in NJ.


----------



## mlewis78

Here's a Link to IMDB listing of the Swedish film:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/

I don't know Swedish, but I think the title Men Who Hate Women. Män som hatar kvinnor.

Men Who Hate Women is what came up in my google search for The Man Who Hated Women.


----------



## DYB

mlewis78 said:


> Here's a Link to IMDB listing of the Swedish film:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/
> 
> I don't know Swedish, but I think the title Men Who Hate Women. Män som hatar kvinnor.
> 
> Men Who Hate Women is what came up in my google search for The Man Who Hated Women.


"Men Who Hate Women" is the Swedish title of the novel.


----------



## Pushka

Maybe because everyone said how good these books were, I have just finished reading the first one and well, it was Ok but was disappointed after all the build up.  One thing I disliked too was the rampant product placement, Apple stuff everywhere.  Obviously they sponsored his computer or something.  I dont think I will even bother with the movie.


----------



## DYB

Pushka said:


> Maybe because everyone said how good these books were, I have just finished reading the first one and well, it was Ok but was disappointed after all the build up. One thing I disliked too was the rampant product placement, Apple stuff everywhere. Obviously they sponsored his computer or something. I dont think I will even bother with the movie.


I personally found the first to be the least interesting of the three.

I don't think the Apple product placement was official. Maybe he just really liked Macs!


----------



## anivyl

yes... the first book isn't that great. infact, all 3 feels like 1 big story. which makes me wonder, how did he intend this to be a 10 book?

that all said and done, we mustn't forget that these books were written before he was ready to actually publish it. the writing probably included macs because he loved them. frankly, i shouldn't be surprised LOL but then, i am a mac-lover.


----------



## Geemont

DYB said:


> I don't think the Apple product placement was official. Maybe he just really liked Macs!


I agree. He was probably just a Mac user himself with a penchant for writing details. I thought it gave the books a different feel. Maybe if he'd lived longer an editor would have made him take it out, but in the end the Macs didn't bother me.

I lot of readers also griped about the Ikea section in book two. I thought that a girl with an immense fortune, a luxury apartment, and a genius IQ shopping Ikea's high end furniture was delicously ironic. Sure, it wouldn't be right in the dumb movie version, but, as I've said before, readers who want their novels to read like a movie aren't going to like Larrson.


----------



## BrassMan

Misogyny is definitely a theme of the trilogy, but there's another big one that I see that's not much commented on: financial funny business and the greedy manipulators who cause it. Larsson wrote these books before the big financial collapse. Had he lived to see it, he'd have been doing double back flips. He was a financial reporter, I believe, and so's the reporter in the books. That doesn't help the books be thrillers, but it was obviously close to the author's heart.


----------



## DYB

Geemont said:


> I agree. He was probably just a Mac user himself with a penchant for writing details. I thought it gave the books a different feel. Maybe if he'd lived longer an editor would have made him take it out, but in the end the Macs didn't bother me.
> 
> I lot of readers also griped about the Ikea section in book two. I thought that a girl with an immense fortune, a luxury apartment, and a genius IQ shopping Ikea's high end furniture was delicously ironic. Sure, it wouldn't be right in the dumb movie version, but, as I've said before, readers who want their novels to read like a movie aren't going to like Larrson.


Ha, that's funny about Ikea. I didn't really think about that until now.


----------



## anivyl

hahaha you know what, i completely forgot about the penchant for ikea. I mean, personally, I would have spent my millions on ikea anyways  so when he wrote all that passages, i was glad I wasn't the only one who had think of it that way.

At any rate, Ikea is an icon of Sweden... and very very generally speaking, swedish's style was well known to be basic, simplistic and clean. thusly, I think even if it's his own preference, it's also a reflection of the swedish... style? sorry if it feels like a jump to conclusion here, but that's what I read during an elective LOL


----------



## DYB

I think Salander shopping at Ikea,


Spoiler



with all her billions,


 makes sense.


Spoiler



She might be rich,


 but opulence would be out of character for her, I think.


----------



## mlewis78

The girl was a genius hacker, so she had to have a Mac.


----------



## Pushka

I can understand one reference to Apple but after that it should be more generic eg turn on her laptop. But no, each time it was brand specific and for Mikael too. Just got so repetitious that I noticed the branding more than the message. I do have all the books but will put two and three on backburners.


----------



## dobes

The feminism and anti-corporate greed themes made the books an absolutely gleeful read for me! I agree it's quite natural for a genius computer hacker to work on a mac, and I can't see Lisbeth searching for antiques to fill her apartment - Ikea seemed absolutely right to me.  There were times I found the attention to details a little tedious - EVERYONE rather obsessively drinks coffee and makes sandwiches, EVERYONE dresses in black, white, grey, and occasionally red trousers, shirts, and blazers.  

But I love these books, I love the dedication to independent, honest, unbiased journalism which is now mostly a thing of the past, I love the feminism, I love the anti-greed attitude.  I am soooooooo sorry that this man died and went to heaven after only 3 books!


----------



## ayuryogini

I just finished Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and loved it; I didn't really think it was slow at first, but then, I had just trudged through an approximately 338 page e-book that was so poorly edited and 200 pages too long, that it was a breath of fresh air to read such a well crafted story; I thought the set-up was well written, so didn't find it too long.

Looking forward to the next 2.


----------



## DYB

dobes said:


> The feminism and anti-corporate greed themes made the books an absolutely gleeful read for me! I agree it's quite natural for a genius computer hacker to work on a mac, and I can't see Lisbeth searching for antiques to fill her apartment - Ikea seemed absolutely right to me. There were times I found the attention to details a little tedious - EVERYONE rather obsessively drinks coffee and makes sandwiches, EVERYONE dresses in black, white, grey, and occasionally red trousers, shirts, and blazers.
> 
> But I love these books, I love the dedication to independent, honest, unbiased journalism which is now mostly a thing of the past, I love the feminism, I love the anti-greed attitude. I am soooooooo sorry that this man died and went to heaven after only 3 books!


I think Larsson definitely dwelled too much on the mundane things. Like showering. I mean, we know they shower. Do we have to read about it every couple of pages?


----------



## dobes

DYB said:


> I mean, we know they shower. Do we have to read about it every couple of pages?


We should be grateful we didn't have to wait while they sat on the toilet!


----------



## DYB

dobes said:


> We should be grateful we didn't have to wait while they sat on the toilet!


----------



## mlewis78

DYB said:


> I think Larsson definitely dwelled too much on the mundane things. Like showering. I mean, we know they shower. Do we have to read about it every couple of pages?


I hardy noticed it but a few times.


----------



## DYB

mlewis78 said:


> I hardy noticed it but a few times.


They shower almost as often as they turn off their cell phones! (Their cell phones getting turned off all the time is my biggest pet peeve in this series.)


----------



## jonconnington

I believe they're gonna make a US version of The Girl With The Dragon tatoo...with Natalie Portman as the female lead. Personally, I find the idea of US remakes of foreign films/books to be a bit unimaginative...


----------



## DYB

jonconnington said:


> I believe they're gonna make a US version of The Girl With The Dragon tatoo...with Natalie Portman as the female lead. Personally, I find the idea of US remakes of foreign films/books to be a bit unimaginative...


Portman would be an interesting choice, imo. Her performance in "V for Vendetta" suggests she's not entirely wrong for Salander.


----------



## Cuechick

I actually love some of the "mundane" details, especially when he would list stuff a character bought at a store... I am 3/4's of the way through the 2nd one and just amazed at how much coffee these Swedes drink! No meeting goes without a cup or the offer of one. Almost no room is entered without turning on the coffee machine. My favorite is when they make a "cup of coffee and a sandwich" right before going to bed or right after waking up! Still, I love these touches cause they somehow make them human. People do eat, shop and drink coffee, sometimes when I read a book and the characters _never_ eat I get annoyed. 

All that said, I am loving this 2nd book! I have been reading it all day, I was less than half way through this morning and am now almost done and I am not a particularly fast reader.


----------



## Cuechick

DYB said:


> Portman would be an interesting choice, imo. Her performance in "V for Vendetta" suggests she's not entirely wrong for Salander.


No, not Natalie Portman though she was rumored, Carry Mulligan who was just nominated for an Oscar for "An Education" is set to star, it is on her imdb as in development. I believe David Fincher (Seven) is suppose to direct. I saw the Swedish version last week and loved it, thought they did a great job. However I do understand why they would want to make an American version, it is a great story and the majority of people in the U.S. will never see the foreign version, it won't even be an option because it will never play in a "theater near them" the distribution is too limited.

As long as it is done well, why not?


----------



## Pushka

Octochick said:


> I am 3/4's of the way through the 2nd one and just amazed at how much coffee these _sweeds_ drink!


Vegetable.  Swede!


----------



## Geemont

Octochick said:


> I actually love some of the "mundane" details, especially when he would list stuff a character bought at a store...


I do too. I know some readers _hate_ that kind of detail, but it worked for me, especially since, expect for Apple and Ikea, the brand names weren't overboard, or, at least, I don't remember them.

Also, I have zero interest in any movie version. I plan to reread the books some day, and I don't need the image of a Hollywood tart in the role of Salander to pollute the book. Maybe Swedish version would be OK, but I'd still rather give it a pass. And I'll bet anybody a doughnut the American remake will be relocated to America.


----------



## Cuechick

Hornet's Nest comes out tomorrow!


----------



## DYB

Octochick said:


> Hornet's Nest comes out tomorrow!


It comes out on Sunday??

I'm excited that the time is finally here (or close.) I already read it and loved it (I think it's the best installment of the trilogy.) I wonder what everybody else will think!


----------



## Cuechick

opps I mixed up my months! Not till May 25th!


----------



## Magenta

The pre-order Kindle edition is priced at $9.99.  It's good to see not all new releases have raised their price!

ok... now back to reading The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## kari

I love these books!  Anxiously awaiting the third and final book in the trilogy and wishing desperately that the author had lived to finish all he had planned to write.  They are so good.


----------



## Magenta

kari said:


> I love these books! Anxiously awaiting the third and final book in the trilogy and wishing desperately that the author had lived to finish all he had planned to write. They are so good.


The author died in 2004. http://www.stieglarsson.com/

Total bummer


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Geemont said:


> I do too. I know some readers _hate_ that kind of detail, but it worked for me, especially since, expect for Apple and Ikea, the brand names weren't overboard, or, at least, I don't remember them.


Being a slight computer and Internet geek I had a few more things that annoyed me. Did we really have to know that she used Eudora to read her email? I didn't even know folks still used it (I stopped when I got my gmail account). There were a few other things mentioned that I wondered if the book was written in the 90s, when those products were "hot".


----------



## Cuechick

They may have been or early 2000 since Larsson died in 2004.... he probally started them in the late 90's.
I think because he died so early in the publishing process, the books suffer from a really good editors touch.
I am guessing who ever did edit them, was afraid to do too much, if anything at all, without having the author to consult and approve any changes...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Octochick said:


> They may have been or early 2000 since Larsson died in 2004.... he probally started them in the late 90's.


Ah, that would explain it. I knew he had died but I thought it was a bit more recently, like 06 or 08.


----------



## JimJ

I recently read the first two and loved them both.  Can't wait for the third one, I have it pre-ordered.  The only complaint I have is that it gets a little tiring when practically every woman Blomkvist meets jumps in bed with him practically minutes after meeting him.  I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if it's been brought up earlier, but it made me roll my eyes a few times.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'm totally enjoying re-reading the first two books in anticipation of the third book being released soon.  I'm actually enjoying the first book even more than I did the first time through.  Is anyone else re-reading the first two books??


----------



## BrassMan

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm totally enjoying re-reading the first two books in anticipation of the third book being released soon. I'm actually enjoying the first book even more than I did the first time through. Is anyone else re-reading the first two books??


Not yet, but I will eventually. I've read all three. The third is the best, imo. It's also impressive that the three books could be bound into one, giant file (or cover) and it would make one, unbroken story, with nary a gap.


----------



## sheltiemom

A friend of mine got the third book and I read it, but I had pre-ordered the Kindle version and am still getting that.  I went to see the The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie.  Usually, I am disappointed when I like a book and then see the movie, but this one was really good.   There were some plot changes, but they made sense.


----------



## Magenta

JimJ said:


> I recently read the first two and loved them both. Can't wait for the third one, I have it pre-ordered. The only complaint I have is that it gets a little tiring when practically every woman Blomkvist meets jumps in bed with him practically minutes after meeting him. I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if it's been brought up earlier, but it made me roll my eyes a few times.


Really? Blomkvist hardly gets anything in the 2nd book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

BrassMan said:


> The third is the best, imo. It's also impressive that the three books could be bound into one, giant file (or cover) and it would make one, unbroken story, with nary a gap.


I agree. I thought the first one was so-so, the second was better, and the third was very good.

I still think they could have used more editing, though. I know others disagree.  

I just read that the woman who lived with him for 30 years doesn't get a penny or the royalties for the books. Larsson's father and brother are getting everything. Sad.

Mike


----------



## Marguerite

sheltiemom said:


> A friend of mine got the third book and I read it, but I had pre-ordered the Kindle version and am still getting that. I went to see the The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie. Usually, I am disappointed when I like a book and then see the movie, but this one was really good. There were some plot changes, but they made sense.


Ok I jumped to this thread late because I was planning to read them and didn't want to spoil it for my self. Now I can say that I feel like I am in a snowball rolling and picking up speed. I think that through out the first two books it gets better and better and I have pre-ordered the third. I waited for a long time for the price to come down to next to nothing on the first, waited until the price came down on the second, and just couldn't wait until the third.

I haven't heard about a movie. Is it out now or on DVD?


----------



## Cuechick

jmiked said:


> I agree. I thought the first one was so-so, the second was better, and the third was very good.
> 
> I still think they could have used more editing, though. I know others disagree.
> 
> I just read that the woman who lived with him for 30 years doesn't get a penny or the royalties for the books. Larsson's father and brother are getting everything. Sad.
> 
> Mike


Yes, it is sad, according to what I have read, he was not on good terms with either his brother or Dad. The only reason he and his girlfriend never married was cause in Sweden you are required to publish your address when you marry and he had published some controversial things in his magazine and work and had many threats on his life. So yes, very sad.

To Marguerite: I believe the swedish version was a TV mini series... and is being release here theatrically. The first was in the theaters a few months ago, so should be out on DVD soon...
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Girl_with_the_Dragon_Tattoo/70116686?trkid=1660


----------



## Prazzie

I enjoyed all three books, but I thought that the movies were even better. I've seen the first two films and can't wait to see number 3.

Just a warning, the films depict the violence in the books very graphically. I found it extremely disturbing and


Spoiler



Lisbeth's rape


 haunted me for a couple of days after watching the film. The American remake will probably add some Hollywood gloss to cover up the gritty realism of the Swedish versions. Nevertheless, if you can stomach the ugly parts, the films are amongst the best book adaptations I've ever seen.

As for Blomkvist's knack for charming the ladies, heck, if he looks like Michael Nyqvist, I don't blame them!


----------



## BrassMan

There's a lot of background information in this New York Times piece: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/magazine/23Larsson-t.html.


----------



## Cuechick

Good article, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Magenta

Author profile in today's NY Times Magazine

The Afterlife of Steig Larsson

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/magazine/23Larsson-t.html?src=me&ref=homepage


----------



## mlewis78

Magenta said:


> Author profile in today's NY Times Magazine
> 
> The Afterlife of Steig Larsson
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/magazine/23Larsson-t.html?src=me&ref=homepage


That's the same article posted a few days ago by Brassman. But thanks!


----------



## Magenta

mlewis78 said:


> That's the same article posted a few days ago by Brassman. But thanks!


Thread was buried a few pages back and article was published today.


----------



## fancynancy

All of a sudden there are so many articles!  One in the NY Times magazine this weekend, an article in the Weekend section on Friday, an article in Vanity Fair.  Even a mention in the Week In Review section of the NY Times.  Yes, as you can see from my avatar, I loved the books.  But I don't see what the big deal is, although it is an interesting story.  I'm not sure how it works in Sweden, but in the U.S. and many other countries you can just write a last will and sign it before two witnesses and your estate passes accordingly.  I understand why he didn't get married, but that doesn't explain why he didn't sign a will.  Strange stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Haven't looked at the articles but: re wills.  Most people don't have them.

Seriously.

Most people don't bother with them OR they have wills that are so old as to be meaningless. I mean, if a person had a really simple will when they were a really simple person, and it was never updated once they acquired greater wealth. . .especially if it's stupendously huge complicated sorts of wealth, well, you can bet the simple will is going to be contested.

Moral of the story:  have a will or full estate plan, and update it when you have major life changes.  

But, again:  most people don't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Book review of The Girl Who Kicked teh Hornet's Nest in the Washington Post today (you might have to sign up for a WP account):
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/23/AR2010052303667.html

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13

Of course... I'm sure a lot of the current "hype" is connected to the fact that the third and last book in the series is released this week.  Has anyone else noticed that the Kindle price for The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo has gone from $5.50 where it's been for a very long time.... to $7.16?


----------



## Magenta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Book review of The Girl Who Kicked teh Hornet's Nest in the Washington Post today (you might have to sign up for a WP account):
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/23/AR2010052303667.html
> 
> Betsy


.....and my pre-ordered copy will download tomorrow! I just finished the 2nd book last week. Glad I do not have to wait too long.


----------



## Marguerite

Yippee!  My book will be downloaded tomorrow!


----------



## MLPMom

I am so glad the third book is almost here. I have been waiting to start these because I knew I wouldn't want to wait to read the last one.


----------



## BrassMan

I too am awaiting the Kindle edition, even though I ordered volume 3 from Amazon.uk and paid for it in Euros last December. 

I was interested to read, in the NYTimes piece, that Larsson wanted the pages numbered sequentially from volume 1 through volume 3. I made a comment to that effect above, in fact. They add up to one, huge, complete story, an amazing feat of imagination and plotting. 

I suppose we'll never see any of volume 4, but if it's ever available, I'm there.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh my, just realized from reading here that tomorrow is the day we can have the third book!  It seemed so far away at one time.


----------



## JimJ

What time of the morning do Kindle books usually become available? Really can't wait to start reading the third book.


----------



## Geemont

Enjoy the third book everyone, now that it is almost here.  I didn't wait.  I got the paperback from the U.K. last October.  But I'll probably pick up the digital audio version too since I listened to the first two books that say.


----------



## chrianna

so excited!~

i've got the third one on my kindle right now! not finishing the two books i'm in the middle of. jumping right into the hornet's nest! yesssss!


----------



## JimJ

chrianna said:


> so excited!~
> 
> i've got the third one on my kindle right now! not finishing the two books i'm in the middle of. jumping right into the hornet's nest! yesssss!


Me too. I'm in the middle of The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks and I kind of hate to push it aside because it's really interesting but Hornet's Nest is now priority number one.


----------



## fancynancy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Haven't looked at the articles but: re wills. Most people don't have them.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Most people don't bother with them OR they have wills that are so old as to be meaningless. I mean, if a person had a really simple will when they were a really simple person, and it was never updated once they acquired greater wealth. . .especially if it's stupendously huge complicated sorts of wealth, well, you can bet the simple will is going to be contested.
> 
> Moral of the story: have a will or full estate plan, and update it when you have major life changes.
> 
> But, again: most people don't.


I totally agree. But it sounds like Larsson lived closer to death than most people, and I would have thought that his wife-in-fact would have thought of it for him. She said she was always waiting for that knock on the door, so to speak, and I can understand why. Anyway, of course you are right, and it's such a shame.

Hornet's Nest downloaded to my Kindle today!


----------



## Cuechick

fancynancy said:


> I totally agree. But it sounds like Larsson lived closer to death than most people, and I would have thought that his wife-in-fact would have thought of it for him. She said she was always waiting for that knock on the door, so to speak, and I can understand why. Anyway, of course you are right, and it's such a shame.
> 
> Hornet's Nest downloaded to my Kindle today!


Not _wife_, girlfriend... had they married, there would have been a lot fewer problems... it also speaks to why legally speaking, gay marriage is so important and necessary.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

fancynancy said:


> wife-in-fact





Octochick said:


> Not _wife_, girlfriend...


That's why she said "wife-in-fact". 

I have some tax clients who are happily not-married and have been for over 25 years. . . . .we've actually discussed all the extra hoops they had to jump through legally to be allowed to visit each other in hospital and make decisions on treatment, etc. . .


----------



## BrassMan

It's not terribly expensive to set up a "living estate trust," or some such. Is that not right, Ann? Then, if the principles pass on, the "estate," amounting to a will, needs no probate but merely continues in effect, passing on to those designated to receive it as per the provisions of the trust. I don't imagine the trustees even need to be married. Mind you, I'm not a trust lawyer. I'm a humble scribbler. But my wife and I do have such a trust. Any comment, Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My only comment is the same I posted before: everyone should have an estate plan or a will. . . . . . 

And that it's probably about time I got started reading the first of these three books now that the third one is available. . . .it _is_ on my Kindle!


----------



## JCBeam

Have put aside both *TESS OF THE d'UBERVILLES* and *The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher* for this book that I have been so anxiously awaiting! (Having problems with linkmaker, apologies!)


----------



## chrianna

JimJ said:


> Me too. I'm in the middle of The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks and I kind of hate to push it aside because it's really interesting but Hornet's Nest is now priority number one.


jim! are we twins? i'm in the middle of the immortal life as well. and *the surrendered*. i may have to stalk you here on the kindle boards . . .


----------



## JimJ

chrianna said:


> jim! are we twins? i'm in the middle of the immortal life as well. and *the surrendered*. i may have to stalk you here on the kindle boards . . .


LOL I've always wanted a stalker.


----------



## chrianna

and i'm a good stalker to have. my approach is half-hearted, at best . . .


----------



## Sunshine22

Finally!!  Can't wait to read Hornets Nest tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished reading Dragon Tatoo. . . I really enjoyed it. . . .immediately downloaded Played with Fire. . . .It was a 5 star book for me. . .and that's unusual.


----------



## fancynancy

BrassMan said:


> It's not terribly expensive to set up a "living estate trust," or some such. Is that not right, Ann? Then, if the principles pass on, the "estate," amounting to a will, needs no probate but merely continues in effect, passing on to those designated to receive it as per the provisions of the trust. I don't imagine the trustees even need to be married. Mind you, I'm not a trust lawyer. I'm a humble scribbler. But my wife and I do have such a trust. Any comment, Ann?


I'm a U.S. trusts and estates attorney, but who knows what they have in Sweden? Most countries have something akin to a will, but trusts are unheard of in some countries (Germany, for example).

Anyway, to avoid hijacking, I'm about 60% through Hornet's Nest and I had to put it down because I can't stand the idea that it's going to end and there's not going to be a fourth book! I'm having separation anxiety. 

P.S. Thanks Ann for explaining my "wife-in-fact" terminology.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

fancynancy said:


> Anyway, to avoid hijacking, I'm about 60% through Hornet's Nest and I had to put it down because I can't stand the idea that it's going to end and there's not going to be a fourth book! I'm having separation anxiety.


I must admit that, as I finished up _Tatoo_ yesterday, I was inordinately happy that it was not _really_ the end. . . . .

I honestly did not expect to like it as well as I did. . . . .


----------



## fancynancy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I must admit that, as I finished up _Tatoo_ yesterday, I was inordinately happy that it was not _really_ the end. . . . .
> 
> I honestly did not expect to like it as well as I did. . . . .


It happens to the best of us.   I'm kind of envious that you still have 2 books to go!


----------



## BrassMan

fancynancy said:


> It happens to the best of us.   I'm kind of envious that you still have 2 books to go!


Some books, and some series, are worth rereading. I enjoy that, when the book deserves it. It's like a car trip through pleasant, and known country: familiar, but offering new perspectives. I did that with Patrick O'Brian's twenty volume set, and I plan to do that with this trilogy.

By the way, I lent my dt version to an Edward Jones rep I know. Now, _there _ was a guy who was not bummed by the subplot involving financial hijinks. In fact, he raved about it. Different strokes, no?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

I am reading Playing with Fire right now (actually from the library not on my Kindle   trying to save money!) and it is even better than Tatoo.  I love the focus on Lisbeth.


----------



## bvlarson

If they "find any more books on his hard drive" I'm going to slap them. 
I mean, seriously the guy has been dead since 2004...


----------



## Mikki

I finished reading The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest yesterday and I&#039;m really sad it&#039;s over... I plan on watching the movies and retracing the trilogy at some point. The Dragon Tattoo movie will be available on Netflix Instant streaming on July 6, 2010.  (edited to correct Netflix date)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Mikki said:


> The Dragon Tattoo movie will be available on Netflix Instant streaming on July 5, 2010.


My queue says the 6th. 

Anyway, it will certainly be a test of the robustness of their streaming capacity.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I am reading Playing with Fire right now (actually from the library not on my Kindle  trying to save money!) and it is even better than Tatoo. I love the focus on Lisbeth.


I got it through audible, and then just in time, audible came out with a beta Android app, so I'm listening on my Droid. It is fabulous so far. I've got all 3 from audible & will enjoy listening to them again. Going tomorrow to my local movie theatre which is showing the Tattoo movie in town for 3 days only. Can't wait (I'm even giving up World Cup to go see it before it's gone).


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the film at the theater just before I read the 3rd book.  It's very good.  Be prepared for a long sit -- 2.5 hours.  For a while I didn't think they would get in as many elements of the book as they did.


----------



## MinaVE

Just started reading Dragon Tattoo and if I was iffy when I started, it absolutely had me at the end of Chapter 4. Sorry -- posting this without having gone through the entire thread to avoid spoilers -- but will bookmark this and come back when I've read it all.


----------



## DYB

I saw the first film in a theater a week ago and absolutely loved it.  Great adaptation.  The actress who plays Lisbeth gives a superb performance.  I'm not sure about that dragon tattoo they gave her, though!  

I saw the movie with a friend who had not read any of the books and he really liked the movie as well.  So it's definitely worth checking out.  It'll be out on DVD in a few weeks.


----------



## chrianna

i finished the last book on a plane somewhere between detroit and LA.  was satisfied with the ending tho' one thing i wanted to know abt was never addressed.  the woman next to me was finishing the first one.  i told her the whole trilogy was great fun to read and the 2nd was my favorite.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I haven't read these books and I'm not sure I'll ever have the time, so we watched the movie last night (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo). 
It was intense, engaging, well acted, disturbing, and more. I've heard some people say the movie was a good adaptation of the book, and others who hated the movie, because the book was so much better. 
L.J.


----------



## DYB

Personally I thought the film was a first-rate adaptation of the novel; very faithful.

As I watched Michael Nyqvist's portrayal of "Mikael Blomkvist" I wondered what the American film's (in active development) take on the character would be.  Nyqvist plays Blomkvist much more fragile and "geeky" than Larsson portrays in the novels.  And I suspect Hollywood would never allow him to have the same kind of fragility.  He's going to have to be a macho superman.  Time will tell.  I doubt any actress could equal Noomi Rapace's remarkable Lisbeth.


----------



## DYB

chrianna said:


> i finished the last book on a plane somewhere between detroit and LA. was satisfied with the ending tho' one thing i wanted to know abt was never addressed. the woman next to me was finishing the first one. i told her the whole trilogy was great fun to read and the 2nd was my favorite.


What was the issue that was never addressed in the third novel?


Spoiler



Use spoilers.


 I can't really think of anything that bugged me.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DYB said:


> What was the issue that was never addressed in the third novel?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Use spoilers.
> 
> 
> I can't really think of anything that bugged me.


I was wondering the same thing... please let us know.


----------



## chrianna

Spoiler



camilla the sister never appeared and/or we never got a sense of her--which would have fleshed out the salander character



hope i did the spoiler right . . .


----------



## DYB

Oh, right, I forgot about her.  She obviously didn't make much of an impression on me!


----------



## BrassMan

My wife agrees about that character. Me, I didn't miss her. 

What do you figure our chances are of ever seeing that 2/3 - 3/4 of volume 4?


----------



## Cuechick

It


Spoiler



(the sister)I kept thinking Lisabeth might find some sort of answer to what happened to her in the warehouse at the end


 may have been something he was saving for the fourth book. Supposedly he was working on another and a lot of it is on his computer. His girlfriend has it and will not realease it to his father or brother who are handling the estate...she is holding onto it, as her only ace in the sorted mess of his estate. I would not be surprised if she finishes it and it was released at some point...

I just finished the third book this afternoon and though it dragged a bit in the beginning as he set up all the characters. (I will admit I do skip some of the more repetitive parts) once


Spoiler



Salander gets that hand held computer it really picked up for me, I love all the hacking stuff. It even made the Berger story line more interesting, which till then I found a bit annoying. For me these books are all about Lisabeth and the pages really ignite when she is the focus. Even if she is just making coffee and an open faced sandwich (LOL) and looking out her window, I am riveted! The way she took care of her brother in the end was so perfect... I wasn't sure I liked where it was all going at first, when she was drinking in the bar. Yet it was a very satisfying conclusion.


 Still, I hope there is a 4th, even if it isn't pure Larsson. I want to know about her sister too!


----------



## BrassMan

Remember all the hullaballoo over the "sequel" to _Gone With the Wind_? Anyone read it? I always wondered if it made a decent sequel or stuck out like a sore thumb. Of course that says nothing about what sequels might be drafted on to this trilogy by others. I'm just glad we have the three we have. They don't end badly at all, I believe.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't care about the sister either.  She never was actually shows up, so she was nothing to miss.  She was just a part of the family bio.  If she had entered the picture, say near the end, there would have been another 50 pages added on.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Payday today! So I DL the last 2 to my Flora. I already had the first one but was waiting on the others before i started too much.

Just read the prologue..cannot wait to really dig in and especially to watch the film next week! July 6th is my Birthday..Happy Bday to me!


----------



## fancynancy

What does it mean when so many portions of posts are blacked out?  

I was also wondering about the sister.  But from what I've read, Larsson was intending to write 7 more Millenium books! 

With a little distance on the 3 books now, I'm surprised to find that the first was my favorite.  I enjoyed the character development and the relationship development in that one.


----------



## AlexJouJou

So just a note. Every one I talked to told me that the book starts slow but picks up. 

For me the book isn't slow at all..I could hardly put it down from page 1! Looking at a long weekend that bodes very well for lots of good reading. The characters are so well fleshed out and intriguing. 

If this is the slowest book I'm gonna be in hog heaven reading the rest of them!


----------



## Meemo

fancynancy said:


> What does it mean when so many portions of posts are blacked out?
> 
> I was also wondering about the sister. But from what I've read, Larsson was intending to write 7 more Millenium books!
> 
> With a little distance on the 3 books now, I'm surprised to find that the first was my favorite. I enjoyed the character development and the relationship development in that one.


Text that's blocked out is a "spoiler" - blacked out so it won't spoil the book for someone who hasn't read the book at all or is reading and hasn't gotten to that part yet.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Meemo said:


> Text that's blocked out is a "spoiler" - blacked out so it won't spoil the book for someone who hasn't read the book at all or is reading and hasn't gotten to that part yet.


And... with a spoiler... if you choose to read it, all you have to do is place your cursor over the blacked out area and you will be able to read what is written.


----------



## Silver

Okay, I finally did it!  I read "Dragon Tattoo".  You guys kept saying the beginning was slow going.  Holy cow!  Swedish names and places and financial gobbledygook!  I picked it up and put it down FOUR times.  (Well, metaphorically.  I mean, it is on my Kindle, after all.)  But the fifth time I finally made it through the boring stuff and then devoured the book.  Whoa!  I'm reading something else while I decompress, then on to the next one.  

Thanks everyone who kept saying "stick with it, fool, it's worth it!"


----------



## fancynancy

AlexJouJou said:


> So just a note. Every one I talked to told me that the book starts slow but picks up.
> 
> For me the book isn't slow at all..I could hardly put it down from page 1!


I couldn't agree more! I was totally hooked from page 1.


----------



## eldereno

I'm 70% through the second book in the trilogy and reading it even faster than the first!  I am on the edge of my seat!!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Funny column by Nora Ephron about the _Millennium Trilogy_ in the current on-line _New Yorker_:

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2010/07/05/100705sh_shouts_ephron

Mike


----------



## tlrowley

jmiked said:


> Funny column by Nora Ephron about the _Millennium Trilogy_ in the current on-line _New Yorker_:


Absolutely hilarious, Mike, thanks for the link.


----------



## BrassMan

Skewered dead center. Just see the pages above for pet peeves. Way to go, Nora!


----------



## DYB

May I confess to detesting Nora Ephron?


----------



## RyanMWilliams

TheSeagull said:


> The books in Steig Larsson's Millenium Trilogy have always piqued my curiosity but I've never read them, all three are available for Kindle, the first two for $5.73, the last one for $13.25, would you recommend them? Are they good?


I haven't read them yet but plan to do so. I manage a public library and they're very popular among our patrons. The wait list is large! I'm have them on my list to get to just as soon as I get some other books read.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DYB said:


> May I confess to detesting Nora Ephron?


You've met her?

Mike


----------



## DYB

jmiked said:


> You've met her?
> 
> Mike


Through her writing and television appearances.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Finished Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Wow. That was fantastic! I'm floored!

I am just starting the second one..I think everything else will go in a holding pattern until I finish these books. I can't get over how much I love them!


----------



## Geemont

DYB said:


> May I confess to detesting Nora Ephron?


I'm not fond of her films either. I think it's odd for a writer\director of Romantic Comedies to parody a crime novelist's style. Sure, Larsson's storytelling method isn't like a movie--but I found that refreshing and unusual. One day I'll reread Larrson, but I'll only watch an Ephron movie if my wife makes me.


----------



## mlewis78

Nora E. has also written some plays.  I think there is one off-broadway now.  She's not limited to romantic comedies.  I did like "You've Got Mail" (didn't she do that one?), yet I don't go to see many romantic comedies now.


----------



## DYB

mlewis78 said:


> Nora E. has also written some plays. I think there is one off-broadway now. She's not limited to romantic comedies. I did like "You've Got Mail" (didn't she do that one?), yet I don't go to see many romantic comedies now.


Yeppers - "You've Got Mail," "Sleepless in Seattle," etc. There's a buyer for every seller, as they say, but I ain't buying her stuff.

She's not entirely wrong about Larsson occasionally getting a bit too detailed about Ikea furniture. But he died without showing the books to anyone and without an opportunity to edit. What's Ephron's excuse?!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DYB said:


> But he died without showing the books to anyone and without an opportunity to edit.


There was plenty of opportunity to edit. It's not unheard of for unpublished manuscripts by deceased authors to be edited/completed/revised prior to a publishing. Particularly in a translated version.

Mike


----------



## DYB

jmiked said:


> There was plenty of opportunity to edit. It's not unheard of for unpublished manuscripts by deceased authors to be edited/completed/revised prior to a publishing. Particularly in a translated version.
> 
> Mike


I meant edited by the author himself. Perhaps the publisher didn't want to do much revising out of respect for the author. Perhaps they weren't allowed to by his estate. But Larsson wasn't able to show his works to a publisher, get reactions, and edit his own work as he saw fit.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DYB said:


> Perhaps the publisher didn't want to do much revising out of respect for the author.


    



DYB said:


> But Larsson wasn't able to show his works to a publisher, get reactions, and edit his own work as he saw fit.


All too true, and I think it shows. Your mileage my vary.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

I can't even imagine that his book was not edited.  As for the Nora Ephron piece, it didn't mean anything to me, but it has nothing to do with my opinion of her work.


----------



## Anne

jmiked said:


> You've met her?
> 
> Mike


I meet her. She is really nice. I was a nanny for a family who were friends of hers. Nora was godmother to their son. I have stayed at her beach house in the Hampton's.


----------



## mlewis78

Anne said:


> I meet her. She is really nice. I was a nanny for a family who were friends of hers. Nora was godmother to their son. I have stayed at her beach house in the Hampton's.


I have her book about aging that is very funny. Haven't really read it yet, but it was recommended to me and I bought a copy for my mother.


----------



## fancynancy

The Nora Ephron piece is very funny!  I love Nora Ephron.   When Harry Met Sally and You've Got Mail are on my list of top 10 favorite movies of all time.  I  also enjoyed all three Millennium books (despite that the  Nieminen/Niedermann thing drove me crazy), and I bet you Ephron did too.  Thanks for the link, Mike!


----------



## Geemont

mlewis78 said:


> I can't even imagine that his book was not edited.


I know for a fact the English versions had editors for the translations. The British and American editions are subtly different, especially around the use of British slang or vernacular. A complete waste of time and resources, if you ask me, but some editor somewhere believed British usage would be more distracting than a shopping list from Ikea.

Also, no body really knows what was in the original Swedish manuscript. Maybe there were shopping lists from the Apple store that got cut.

What is important when editing is not to cut the flavor of the author's style. Larrson's books had a different feel than other crime novels, in part because of his way of storytelling. If an editor were to cut things that weren't in line with the way other writers might to do things, then part of the uniqueness could be removed.


----------



## cmdixon

Well I'm about 1/3 through The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I'm so glad I read a few comments on this thread that mentioned making it past the first 4 chapters or so.  I'm not sure I would have hung on without thinking it was going to get better.  Now I can't seem to put it down!  I absolutely love it and can't wait to keep reading!!!  I'm making guesses as to how things will turn out.  I love a book that has me guessing like this!


----------



## Dave Dykema

So far I've read the first and plan on keep going. My wife has the Kindle now as she's reading the first one.

It did have a slow start, but became good one I got past that.

I can't believe some of the Hollywood casting choices being bandied about: Brad Pitt? Kristen Stewart? Are they insane?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

IMDB lists the stars of the Hollywood version as Daniel Craig and Carey Mulligan. Sounds good to me.


Mike


----------



## AlexJouJou

Just a couple of notes I saw elsewhere.

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo DVD comes out tomorrow. It's also streaming on Netflix (cannot wait! It's my birthday and I am coming home a bit early from work, hooking up the wii, and just relaxing!)

Also the Girl who Played with Fire is playing starting next weekend at a cinema here. I think I will find someone to go with and go! It sounds like it will be fabulous! Here's a link to info on the Fire movie (I hope it's o.k. to post..if not I'll delete it)

http://www.musicboxfilms.com/the-girl-who-played-with-fire


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just got through watching _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ on my iPad. The casting was good, I thought. I even thought the story improved by being tightened up for a mere 152 minutes running time. I liked it a lot.

I'm looking forward to the next one.

Mike


----------



## padowd

My husband and I also watched the movie from Netflix last night. We have the three books on our Kindles but have not read them yet but went ahead and watched the movie. It was subtitled in English and I normally do not like to watch subtitled movies but I have to say this was a fantastic movie. We both agreed when the movie is made here it will be toned down and it will not be as good. We cannot wait to read the books now and I would advise everyone to get a copy of this movie and watch it.


----------



## AlexJouJou

I agree. I watched the movie on Tuesday via Netflix streaming and it was fabulous. The characters were spot on and everything moved smoothly. One of the few movies I feel did justice to the book!

I recommend it too!


----------



## Anne

AlexJouJou said:


> I agree. I watched the movie on Tuesday via Netflix streaming and it was fabulous. The characters were spot on and everything moved smoothly. One of the few movies I feel did justice to the book!
> 
> I recommend it too!


Thanks I did not know they had the movie at Netflix. I just put it on my list. I am going to watch it later when I get home from work.


----------



## fancynancy

Thanks!  Based on recommendations here, I'm going to rent the movie this weekend. I don't usually like to watch the movie versions of books I've enjoyed, but I'll make an exception.


----------



## Brenda M.

I thought Nora's column was hilarious! It showed all of my problems with these books. But, I am on the third one now. Hoping it too picks up. The old secret service info was soooooo hard to get thru.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

For a review/comments by someone who _really_ didn't like the book, see:

http://leegoldberg.typepad.com/a_writers_life/2009/03/the-girl-with-the-dragon-tattoo.html

Particularly note the comments in an email from the translator himself.

For what it's worth. It's not _my_ opinion overall, but makes come good points.

Mike


----------



## Cuechick

jmiked said:


> Funny column by Nora Ephron about the _Millennium Trilogy_ in the current on-line _New Yorker_:
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2010/07/05/
> 
> Mike


Say what you want about Nora... But this is fricken hilarious!


----------



## Cuechick

jmiked said:


> You've met her?
> 
> Mike


I have actually. I photographed her at her NY apartment many years ago. She was very nice and had some amazing stories. She also had an amazing collection of never published Diane Arbus prints I was drooling over. She was married to Bernstein of "Watergate" fame and has had a very interesting life. I think she is very under rated as a director. Julie & Julia was the best movie I had seen in ages... My 2 cents.


----------



## Cuechick

Brenda M. said:


> I thought Nora's column was hilarious! It showed all of my problems with these books. But, I am on the third one now. Hoping it too picks up. The old secret service info was soooooo hard to get thru.


Just hang in there, the last 3rd of the book really picks up and it all gets really good.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

FWIW, Roger Ebert has a short review of the 2nd movie on his web site. 3.5 stars.

www.rogerebert.com

Also, Leonard Maltin gives it a good review in his show _Secret's Out_ on the Reel channel.

Mike


----------



## MinaVE

Finally finished all three books. Thank you everyone for your links, I have a lot of reading on the net to do. 

1. Favorite: Dragon Tattoo. I'm a fan of the "locked room mystery" and this was how I got hooked. Not so much a fan of the government secret police thing.
2. Loved the characters. I get how Blomkvist and Salander were set up to be heroes, and was absolutely fine that some were more blah than others. In the end, the reason why I kept turning the page was because I wanted to know what would happen to them.
3. Intrigued by the relationships. I live in a super-conservative country. That doesn't mean the relationships in the books don't exist here; they just aren't talked about this casually.
4. Annoyed by the many names, but I got over it. I wish he hadn't gone with so much detail on brand names and tech specs, because it called too much attention to how dated (or implausible) certain things were.

Not the kind of prose I would praise for the sake of prose, but I love the books. I can't really explain it. Looking forward to watching the movies, as well as the Hollywood version. (And I approve of George Clooney! Although the Daniel Craig choice is fine too.)


----------



## CJ West

Mina,

It seems many people are annoyed by the book(tatoo), but strangely attracted to it, too. I get that feeling from your post.

Lots of people are saying the first 100 pages are slow, the paperpack is terribly edited... but when you get to page 200 or 300, you just can't stop reading. The locked room mystery and the appeal of Lisbeth and Blomkvist are hard to resist.  I was put off by all the perversion in the book, but I really enjoyed the story. I'm glad I read the book. If it wasn't so popular, with so many people saying how great it is, I'm afraid I never would have finished it.

I'd recommend Dragon Tatoo, though I'm not sure I'll read the others.  

CJ


----------



## Hoosiermama

I just finished the third book last night. I had been putting it off, mainly because I didn't want the series to end. I, too, found the first one to start a little slow, but it picked up and was then hard to put down. I may go back and read the books again, and I rarely do that. I didn't find the names annoying at all--after all, it took place in Sweden, but I probably butchered the names!

I loved all three, and now I want to see the movie...the actress who plays Salander looks just like my mind's version.


----------



## Tom Diego

"The late Swedish author's blockbuster thrillers have sold more than 1 million copies in the e-book editions, publisher Alfred A. Knopf said Wednesday, making him at least the second author to join the e-million club. The ultra-prolific James Patterson also has more than 1 million e-book sales."

Full story: http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g0CwAlgo4WxrqWSmbu2Hhq2pzGwQD9H3R60G1


----------



## CegAbq

Hoosiermama said:


> but I probably butchered the names!


The narrated versions (I got them from audible.com) are wonderful & you just slide right on past those names but feel like you at least haven't butchered them [same for the Outlander/Diana Gabaldon series].


----------



## MinaVE

CJ West said:


> Mina,
> 
> It seems many people are annoyed by the book(tatoo), but strangely attracted to it, too. I get that feeling from your post.
> 
> Lots of people are saying the first 100 pages are slow, the paperpack is terribly edited... but when you get to page 200 or 300, you just can't stop reading. The locked room mystery and the appeal of Lisbeth and Blomkvist are hard to resist. I was put off by all the perversion in the book, but I really enjoyed the story. I'm glad I read the book. If it wasn't so popular, with so many people saying how great it is, I'm afraid I never would have finished it.
> 
> I'd recommend Dragon Tatoo, though I'm not sure I'll read the others.
> 
> CJ


No rush to read the others, CJ. They aren't "locked room" types and push themselves along using an arc that I never really got behind. My Dragon Tattoo moment was when the Lisbeth and Mikael stories merged -- and from then on I couldn't stop reading. Still can't explain the appeal of it, but it was nice to discover that I can still get into a story like that.


----------



## Beth O

In case you all don't already know, they cast Daniel Craig (aka James Bond) as Blomkvist for the American remake.  No decisions on Lisbeth yet (or at least none that are public knowledge).

I've read all the books but haven't seen the Swedish movies yet.  They're in our Netflix cue.


----------



## Cuechick

I think he is a great choice, I think he is very sexy, the right look and will bring just enough grit to the part. I believe they have cast Cary Mulligan (academy award nominee for "An Education") it is listed in her IMDB but still as "rumored". IMO, I think Ellen Page would be a better choice.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1659547/


----------



## Beth O

I too am rooting for Ellen Page as Lisbeth.  At least she looks like a teenager.  I also think the actress from the Twilight movies (the one who plays Bella, can't think of her name) would be a good choice.


----------



## DYB

Personally I think Daniel Craig - while a good actor - is not a great choice.  In many ways he is exactly what I expected Hollywood to do: cast a stud with a six pack and big biceps.  What I liked about the Swedish actor is that he brought a certain amount of fragility to the role that made Blomkvist more likable and, frankly, more believable than the superman Larsson described (if Blomkvist was Larsson himself, then Blomkvist was obviously Larsson's own wet dream).  But Hollywood is where pretty people go.


----------



## mlewis78

I thought that Daniel Craig was miscast in Defiance as well.


----------



## Brenda M.

Looks like it's Daniel Craig.

http://www.accessatlanta.com/atlanta-movies/bond-star-craig-signs-579372.html?cxntlid=thbz_hm


----------



## Cuechick

Have any of you seen "Enduring Love"?

I thought he was excellent in it and he plays a much different character with that vunerbilty mentioned... I would not be surprised if this 
was why he was cast.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375735/


----------



## Magenta

I just finished the final novel in the series. All three were very satisfying reads.


Spoiler



I'm glad Hornets Nest ended without a cliff hanger.



I am horrified they are remaking the movies. I don't care what wonderful director or actors are part of the project. I'm just sick and tired of Hollywood americanizing everything. Dragon Tatoo was a good movie. I'm looking forward to watching the next two once they are available on Netflix. Hollywood will NOT get my money this time.


----------



## DYB

Octochick said:


> Have any of you seen "Enduring Love"?
> 
> I thought he was excellent in it and he plays a much different character with that vunerbilty mentioned... I would not be surprised if this
> was why he was cast.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375735/


You know, for some reason when I clicked on the link I thought it was going to take me to the "Dragon Tattoo" page and I was horrified to see that they renamed the characters Joe and Claire!


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm finding the third one slow, but that may because of my Kindle addiction and all the other books demanding my attention. I did enjoy the second one, and the Dragon Tattoo film from Sweden was tremendously good.


----------



## Magenta

Harry Shannon said:


> I'm finding the third one slow, but that may because of my Kindle addiction and all the other books demanding my attention. I did enjoy the second one, and the Dragon Tattoo film from Sweden was tremendously good.


What location are you at? I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Cuechick

Harry Shannon said:


> I'm finding the third one slow, but that may because of my Kindle addiction and all the other books demanding my attention. I did enjoy the second one, and the Dragon Tattoo film from Sweden was tremendously good.


Stick with it... I did as well but it really picks up toward the last 3rd and the ending is great.


----------



## DYB

I thought the 3rd was the best of the trilogy!  I thought it was remarkable that a book with so little physical activity (it's all closed door meetings) could be so suspenseful.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm about 60% into it, lots of talking and stalking and meetings and exposition going on. Thanks guys, will take your word for it and keep on plugging. Think the trsnlation bothers me a tad too, I'm used to my favorite mystery authors (James Lee Burke, Michael Connolly, John Connelly, Mo Hayder) who write in English and have more of a flair. Hate to be so shallow, but suspect that's also part of what's slowing me down.


----------



## Magenta

Just came across this article at The Daily Beast:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-07-27/stieg-larsson-and-the-writers-who-influenced-him/

It is about another pair of Swedish authors, Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö, who wrote a series of 10 crime novels.


----------



## DYB

Magenta said:


> Just came across this article at The Daily Beast:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-07-27/stieg-larsson-and-the-writers-who-influenced-him/
> 
> It is about another pair of Swedish authors, Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö, who wrote a series of 10 crime novels.


That's very interesting! I checked and it seems that only one of the books are available on Kindle.


----------



## Geemont

Harry Shannon said:


> I'm finding the third one slow, but that may because of my Kindle addiction and all the other books demanding my attention. I did enjoy the second one, and the Dragon Tattoo film from Sweden was tremendously good.


I read the third book in three days; no slow down for me. In fact, I ordered the paperback from England last October because I didn't want to wait for the American edition. I previously listened to the unabridged audio versions of the first two and made extra time with my iPod to hear them.

Out of curiosity, I wonder what it is that causes some people to think the books are slow. Throwing out an idea, I think there may be a correlation between readers who love movies and readers like me who don't care for film as much. With _Tattoo_ one of my impressions was the pacing was completely out of sync with modern movies&#8230;but that made me like it even more.


----------



## Shandril19

Geemont said:


> I read the third book in three days; no slow down for me. In fact, I ordered the paperback from England last October because I didn't want to wait for the American edition. I previously listened to the unabridged audio versions of the first two and made extra time with my iPod to hear them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I wonder what it is that causes some people to think the books are slow. Throwing out an idea, I think there may be a correlation between readers who love movies and readers like me who don't care for film as much. With _Tattoo_ one of my impressions was the pacing was completely out of sync with modern movies&#8230;but that made me like it even more.


I really only found the beginning of the first novel a bit slow, and that was just because the first chapter or so regarding the trial just didn't seem to have anything unusual/interesting going on. I wasn't sure yet why I should care about any of it.

In retrospect, I blame the programming of the Kindle version, which caused it to start at Chapter 1 rather than the Prologue, leaving out the whole mystery of the birthday flowers. Had I read the Prologue first, I would have known that there was something intriguing to be solved.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I didn't think that the first book was "slow".  But, a friend told me that it might be a little hard for me to get into..... but to not give up on it.  I was glad for that advice because I love these three books!  Names of people and names of places slowed me down a little.... I was constantly having trouble - wanting to figure out how to pronounce them in my head.  Also, Salander has quite a "unique" personality and lifestyle and that took me a little time to get used to.  I wasn't sure I was going to like her at all...... and ended up liking her immensely.  My TBR list is so long but this series keeps calling to me to read it a third time so I think that will happen soon.


----------



## kari

I love this series -- adored books 1 and 2.  I'm sure I will like book 3 if it picks up a bit.  Right now I'm around 15% and this government/organization background stuff is very dry and seemingly never ending.  I miss Lisbeth!  And Mikael!  Where are my favorite characters while this droll goes on and on?!  Someone please tell me it ends soon and gets back to the good parts.  I'm having a very hard time getting going in this book whereas I flew through the others and didn't want to put them down. 

Loved the Dragon Tattoo movie.  My husband has not read the books but he loved the movie too.  I thought it was extremely well done.  I agree it should not be remade here in the US, and my guess is it will not be nearly as good.  Why do Americans have such a difficult time with foreign films?!  I watch them fairly often but most of my (extended) family will not -- they don't want to read a movie.


----------



## eldereno

kari said:


> I love this series -- adored books 1 and 2. I'm sure I will like book 3 if it picks up a bit. Right now I'm around 15% and this government/organization background stuff is very dry and seemingly never ending. I miss Lisbeth! And Mikael!


I was saying the same thing at this location. I'm now at 20% and things have picked up!!!!


----------



## kari

eldereno said:


> I was saying the same thing at this location. I'm now at 20% and things have picked up!!!!


ahhh, good to know. I'll keep trudging through in anticipation of getting to the good parts! lol


----------



## DYB

Geemont said:


> I read the third book in three days; no slow down for me. In fact, I ordered the paperback from England last October because I didn't want to wait for the American edition. I previously listened to the unabridged audio versions of the first two and made extra time with my iPod to hear them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I wonder what it is that causes some people to think the books are slow. Throwing out an idea, I think there may be a correlation between readers who love movies and readers like me who don't care for film as much. With _Tattoo_ one of my impressions was the pacing was completely out of sync with modern movies&#8230;but that made me like it even more.


That's a great question - and I don't have an answer. Personally I understand why some people have a hard time getting past the beginning of Book 1. But after that it was like a runaway train for me. I felt that the 3rd book was a thrilling page-turner. I read it in one weekend because I could not put it down. (I also ordered it from the UK before the US release because I did not want to wait.)


----------



## Cuechick

I think it is because in the third book he has to go through a lot of setting up of new characters in order for it to all come together in the end. There is just not that much action and Lisabeth is not very prominent until about the half way mark. IMO the pages light up when she is directly involved so anytime she was not, it dragged a little... for me. I just thought she was a fascinating character, even when she was just shopping at iKea or eating Billys Pan Pizza, I was riveted to the page!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I accidentally bought one of these on the kindle for $9.95. I just could not get into it at all. I may try it again later, but I have a lot more good indies waiting to be read. I couldn't see what the hype was about at all.
Ann


----------



## Cuechick

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I accidentally bought one of these on the kindle for $9.95. I just could not get into it at all. I may try it again later, but I have a lot more good indies waiting to be read. I couldn't see what the hype was about at all.
> Ann


 I really think they need to be read in order or you will be lost, so hopefully you bought The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo!


----------



## mlewis78

The first book revived my interest in mysteries and thrillers.  That's what was the big deal of it for me.  I recommended it to a friend an she loved it and another friend read it more recently.  I think the first book may have been boosted by word of mouth.


----------



## derek alvah

Finally decided to read these. Why did I wait so long? TGWTDT started a little slow,but quickly turned into a can't put down read. A little disappointed in the movie, but movies usually pale in comparison to the books anyway. Just can't fit everything in. Just finished TGWPWF. WOW!!! Not a slow moment anywhere in my opinion. Salander just steals the story. Excellent. Just starting TGWKTHN. Very high hopes for this one.


----------



## padowd

I watched the movie first and couldn't decide if I wanted to read the book or go on to the second book. Some people on here convinced me to go ahead and read the book and I am so glad I did. The book went into more detail and the movie left some things out. I am so glad I went ahead and read it and I can't wait to start the next one today. I could not put it down. The first couple chapters were a little slow but boy it picks up quick.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I found this article interesting:

http://www.interbridge.com/weblog/2009/09/girl-with-altivec-velocity-engine.html

Some things I agree with, some I don't.

Mike


----------



## DYB

I stopped reading that article after the person wrote "frankly, I'm not quite sure why it has become such a massive international bestseller."  These sentiments are already a cliche.  I suspect if this person knew why these books have become such massive international bestsellers she would have written one just like it and become a multi-millionaire.  Alas, she doesn't understand why it's a bestseller and therefore she is doomed to write blogs questioning "why."

It's not about people not liking the books.  There are many things I don't like.  For example: "The DaVinci Code" is - according to me - one of the worse pieces of garbage to ever be printed on paper.  However, I understand "why" it's popular.  It's actually not that complicated to grasp "why."  A very little understanding of human nature and - in the case of Larsson's books - stories of bloody vengeance (as old as time) is all you really need to grasp "why."  Alas, this blogger is doomed to live in ignorance.  It's a sad case.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

You didn’t read any of the criticism?  

Mike


----------



## DYB

jmiked said:


> You didn't read any of the criticism?
> 
> Mike


No, I found her very premise ("I don't understand why") to be silly. There is always a chorus of nay-sayers when something becomes popular and they rarely have anything original to offer. (For example: when I say Dan Brown has writing skills a high school special ed student would be ashamed of - I'm not the first to say it.)


----------

